# caribbean cruising routes



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are planning a six month Caribbean cruise departing the Chesapeake Bay November 2002. Once in the Caribbean we would like to cruise Cuba, the Lesser Antilles and time permitting, perhaps get to the ABC islands.

I have read good information from Jimmy Cornell''s book regarding the routes to and fro. However, I have not found information on the best routing within the Caribbean. For instance, is it more advantageous to travel the Caribbean in a clockwise v. counterclockwise manner.

I would appreciate any suggestions/information from those of you who have travelled the path already. Thank you in advance for your time and consideration.

Woody
s/v Charis, Pearson 365


----------



## trampsailor (Jan 8, 2002)

bering in mind you have constant winds out of the east or south east, the trades and not being specific about what part of the carribian you wish you cruise, use steets guides, there are three and reeds carribian conbineing that with gentlemans passages south and assorted cruising guides you should have a good time, having done shuch for 18 yrs this will start you untill you can write your own pilot. if you can make enough easting out bermuda you can make barbados and work north not a lot of good anchorages there but kind of makes the trip easier, although it is not always possible to get that much easting i have only made it 3 times in 18 yrs, so settle for the leewards, most common antigua, but farther south landings in the windwards are possible if you can get the eastings out of bermuda, leaveing my self late this year, in february. 

good luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am planning a similar departure for November 2002. The plan is Newport (11/5), Bermuda, BVI(11/20), then passage to Grenada (2/03), and work our way back north. Puerto Rico 4/1/03, Bahamas 4/15/02, Carolinas 6/02. 

Any thoughts or suggestions on modifications/alternatives. I am planning to go "home" for the holidays from 11/20 to 1/15. It''s a quick trip limited to a 6 mth sabatical.

Would the West Carib 1500 be useful for connecting with folks?

Woodchuck, I would second the suggestion on Street''s guides. He knows this area.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

wow!
thats a lot of sailing for 6 months!
do you plan on getting off the boat?

i think that i would eliminate the trip south of the bvi''s.
this would allow you to "smell the roses"

trying to sail to a calendar schedule can be fatal. you wind up making bad decisions to 
keep a schedule. i did it one time and sailed into a hurricane.

the caribbean 1500 is a good way to go there is also a group of about 15 swans that leave newport around november 1 for st martin.
see www.sailopo.com. they stop in bermuda.
that would be a great group to sail with.
eric


----------

